# where is 'xv'



## zjf (Sep 24, 2011)

Hello,

As xv does not exist in X11R6/bin, how can I start xinit and twm with a nice wallpaper?

This line does not work now?
`xv -root -quit ~/walls/FreeBSD_Metal.jpg`


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 24, 2011)

xv is in graphics/xv


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 24, 2011)

and btw, there is no X11R6/bin, we're talking FreeBSD here, right?


----------



## zjf (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you, graudeejs, but I can't find xv in graphics/. (FreeBSD 8.2)
And how to display a wallpaper in my black desktop?


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 24, 2011)

you can `# rm -Rf /usr/ports/*` and then `# portsnap fetch extract` to get consistent pots tree (later update with `# portsnap fetch update`)

To set wallpaper, I use graphigs/hsetroot

with command (from xinitrc) I simply execute

```
hsetroot -fill /path/to/wallpaper.jpg
```


----------



## zjf (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you,graudeejs
I have done this and everything runs okay.

```
pkg_add -r xv
~/.xinitrc
xv -root -quit /home/admin/walls/bliss.png
startx
```


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 25, 2011)

BTW, I recommend you install ports-mgmt/psearch. It's a nice tool to search for ports


----------

